# 11 Reasons Men Leave Their Marriages



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Since there is a thread "Why women leave the men they love", I thought it only fair to bring up a thread titled *11 Reasons Men Leave Their Marriages* by Brittany Wong. Here it is.



> Marriages don't just fall apart overnight. They often end after months and years of both spouses trying to stick it out, firm in the belief that they can work out their issues and sustain their marriages.
> 
> Once it's over, though, most divorcés can look back and pinpoint one exact moment -- one overblown argument or one instance where their spouse showed his or her true colors -- that should have signaled to them that the marriage was damaged beyond repair.
> 
> ...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, yea, I can see those as the tip of the iceburg for why they left.

There are several of those that happened in my marriages too that were very big in why I divorced.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep, good reasons.

(See that wasn't so hard.)


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

What's funny is that these same reasons given by the men, many women have voiced as well. Seems we're all not that different, eth?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Tired of suffering from Smurf balls?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Definitely reasonable.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

yep, they all make sense..


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I'd divorce her too!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm shaking my head thinking how she got anyone to fall in love with her in the first place..


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

1, 2, 3. 5, 8, 10, and 11 with my ex wife, pretty much exactly as written.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Individually, they dont seem like much, well, except a couple. But all together, over time. Death by a thousand cuts. 

Add in constant overdraft charges, due to overspending. Keeping up with the Jones kind of thing. Everthing has to be constantly bigger and better and ever changing.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I'm shaking my head thinking how she got anyone to fall in love with her in the first place..


Hotness


And no good sister or friend looking out for him


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

*0. Lack of blow-jobs.*

needn't read any further than that.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I saw a documentary that indicated that men would seek out a new mate if his existing marriage was not producing healthy offspring. An awkward mutation of this scenario was a man that left his wife for someone in the medical profession, because he felt she could provide and care for his existing children much better than his original wife.


----------



## Joe Cool (Feb 24, 2015)

12. Bat**** crazy


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Dogbert said:


> What's funny is that these same reasons given by the men, many women have voiced as well. Seems we're all not that different, eth?


I bet here is one the women don't voice

*Because I had to pause the TV 30 times in a half hour because of the constant talking*!!


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

vellocet said:


> I bet here is one the women don't voice
> 
> *Because I had to pause the TV 30 times in a half hour because of the constant talking*!!


That's when you knew.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTZWXrVWtvgI think this a musical summary of sorts.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

vellocet said:


> I bet here is one the women don't voice
> 
> *Because I had to pause the TV 30 times in a half hour because of the constant talking*!!


Camping.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd rather have half my stuff than all of you.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'd rather have half my stuff than all of you.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Having to put the toilet seat down.

Having to dispense toilet paper the incorrect way. 

Love of cruciferous vegetables.

Love of beans, pickled and deviled eggs.

Tired of checking the door locks one more time, before going to bed.

Tired of waiting for the bathroom every time it's a near emergency and realizing what was going on in there wasn't serious.

Being forced to eat brussels sprouts because they are good for you.

She likes to give you a dutch oven.

Your toothbrush always tastes like crap after a disagreement.

Your bath soap and shampoo are the wrong ones. These are better.

Your favorite ice cream is her's too, and you never get any anymore.

That last piece of dessert is always her's. 

snickers....


----------



## Anooniemouse (May 5, 2010)

vellocet said:


> I bet here is one the women don't voice
> 
> *Because I had to pause the TV 30 times in a half hour because of the constant talking*!!


Every year during the Stanley Cup Playoffs was like that ... Until I got smart enough to watch them somewhere else. Pleaaasse this is like not the time to try to talk to me.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Having to put the toilet seat down.
> 
> Having to dispense toilet paper the incorrect way.
> 
> ...


Its not like Burger King, you can't have it your way.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

12. I wanted kids, she didn't.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm still married, but the reasons that I'd consider divorce:

1. I don't like being around her most of the time. When I prefer that she's not around and it's just the kids and me, that's not good. Kids and I will go out to eat or to play and I don't want her to go with us. 
2. She has the maturity of a 12 year old. Our marriage could be considered invalid because one of the parties is mentally a pre-teen (jokes about poop, snots, farts, and overall sense of humor befitting a 12 year old are not endearing in a woman who's almost 50). Her knowledge of the world (current events, for example) are on par with a middle school child. 
3. Absolutely no sex drive on her part - she could go the rest of her life without sex and be perfectly content. Fine, that's what she'll get. She'd rather sleep than have sex, so she can sleep the rest of her life away. 
4. She's lazy - when I'm with the kids, I try to engage and play with them. When she's with them, they're playing by themselves while she's playing games or viewing Facebook on her phone.


----------



## mjalex (Mar 5, 2015)

All of this stems from the idea of lack of caring, which is just terrible. One would think that if two people decided to marry each other, at least the care that they expressed from the beginning would still be present.

I feel as if we take too much of life for granted, lovers included.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

mjalex said:


> All of this stems from the idea of lack of caring, which is just terrible. One would think that if two people decided to marry each other, at least the care that they expressed from the beginning would still be present.
> 
> I feel as if we take too much of life for granted, lovers included.


Yep....

Number one reason to leave...taking the spouse for granted:iagree:


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

4x4 said:


> 12. I wanted kids, she didn't.


This should be communicated before marriage...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> Its not like Burger King, you can't have it your way.


So you are saying that the reasons men left their wives in the OP are not valid... it's not Burger King and they are wrong for wanting their marriage to me their own way?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> So you are saying that the reasons men left their wives in the OP are not valid... it's not Burger King and they are wrong for wanting their marriage to me their own way?


You are asking this after the epic thread over "why women leave"? Is it possible to take the man's side in one thread, the woman's side in the other, and be wrong both times?

He talking about toilet seats and broccoli, it was a joke.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forest said:


> You are asking this after the epic thread over "why women leave"? Is it possible to take the man's side in one thread, the woman's side in the other, and be wrong both times?
> 
> He talking about toilet seats and broccoli, it was a joke.


Ok it was a joke.. the post about toilets seats and broccoli was a joke. 

It was not clear that your response was a joke, especially since you have made a post or who on the other thread about how women just want it all their way.

I don't see any of this being on women's side or men's side. There are people in both genders who just do not get it. If you look in the first page of this thread... my post is 100% in the camp of the men who made that list in the OP.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

vellocet said:


> I bet here is one the women don't voice
> 
> *Because I had to pause the TV 30 times in a half hour because of the constant talking*!!


Yep women probably do not voice that one.

But I'll be a lot of women voice

*Because when I'm watching a show, he sits down, takes the control and changes the channel... as if I'm not already there watching a show. * :rofl:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Ok it was a joke.. the post about toilets seats and broccoli was a joke.
> 
> It was not clear that your response was a joke, especially since you have made a post or who on the other thread about how women just want it all their way.
> 
> I don't see any of this being on women's side or men's side. There are people in both genders who just do not get it. If you look in the first page of this thread... my post is 100% in the camp of the men who made that list in the OP.


I knew he was joking about Burger King.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> I knew he was joking about Burger King.


Its exhausting.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Forest said:


> Its exhausting.


Do you remember this commercial?

I dare you to knock it off, with Robert Conrad?

For some odd reason, I think of it all the time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's another one I think of often.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Quite frankly, despite all the issues we had in our marriage if my ex-wife didn't bring up the D would I wouldn't have went "oh yeah? fking bring it", which led to everything else. But tis just me.

Regardless we're better off anyway, marriage is pfft


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Another reason.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> Yep women probably do not voice that one.
> 
> But I'll be a lot of women voice
> 
> *Because when I'm watching a show, he sits down, takes the control and changes the channel... as if I'm not already there watching a show. * :rofl:


Oh I've never been guilty of that one. There is usually another TV in the house


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Runs like Dog said:


> I'd rather have half my stuff than all of you.


Lol.


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> So you are saying that the reasons men left their wives in the OP are not valid... it's not Burger King and they are wrong for wanting their marriage to me their own way?


I think he's just more of a Wendy's kind of guy.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

:lol:

You guys are m. e. n., mean. That's the correct spelling.


----------

